# Thursday night Ohio river opens



## Rivergetter

Starting Thursday the 26 of April lock ten bass club will start their opens from 5-9 pm. Be at the ramp by 4:45 I think it's 20 or 25 can't really remember. Have fun see ya there Chris. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

Yes!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c.stewart

hey rivergetter;does Dave have a name on here? Was supposed to send him my information to join the club and forgot.Gonna send the check after the first.


----------



## Rivergetter

No just me that I know of. He will be there Thursday he will be running the first couple. I'm on afternoon for the first one


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## c.stewart

Thanks,I will get him my information and check after the 1st then.


----------



## Bad Bub

Bump! Come on guys. Let's get it rolling again. We are killing the 13 inchers in this pool this year. And plenty of 2.5lb+ to go with them. Gonna be a fun year on the big "O".

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c.stewart

See you there,kinda looking forward to meeting some guys from the valley.Been gone for 27 years.


----------



## Rivergetter

Kinda glad I had to work tonight it looks ruff out there. How did you guys do?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Kinda glad I had to work tonight it looks ruff out there. How did you guys do?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I didn't fish, but i'm kinda anxious to hear what was going on when I drove by. I followed a news 9 van through steubenville and they turn down to the marina as a cop car was pulling out. Once I got up on the highway where I could see down on the parking lot there was a fire truck with all of it's lights on and flood lights shining on the ramp. Hope all our guys were o.k..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c.stewart

Everyone is ok,some one reported an empty boat floating.We only had 5 boats and everyone checked in.Im not real sure but I think it was around 6 lbs to win.I only had 3 fish.


----------



## Rivergetter

Wow that's not good


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

http://wap.wtov9.com/wap/news/text....=-1&ith=0&title=Top+Story&headtitle=Top+Story 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

But anyway, 6lbs.?!?! I can't believe it! We've been doing so good... I should be there next week. Hopefully it was just the weather that came through. It did look pretty rough out there.... a little rain wouldn't hurt either.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

Ten pounds to win four pound big bass 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mlspencer87

Me and my buddy took first with a little over 10 lbs and caught a 3.8 lb kicker that really helped the cause the weather was pretty crappy, I think it kept some guys from showing up looking forward to the next one. Do you guys know if they will be going out every Thursday now ?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter

Yes every Thursday unless the river gets bad


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Ten pounds to win four pound big bass
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


That's better!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Gonna be a nice day for a bass derby! Come on out!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

6 boats last night. Took 7.87lbs to win. Everybody talked about lots of fish. Our boat had fun, now if I could just figure out how to catch one bigger than 1.5lbs.........

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c.stewart

Wish I could have made it,was a beautiful evening.Hope to have my vehicle back by next month.


----------



## c.stewart

Got my vehicle back sooner then expected,was only a wheel bearing,thank goodness,maybe be able to make next Thursday.


----------



## Rivergetter

Ok I'm back in the area and will be down there Thursday. Let's see the turn we were having last year. 5-? Thurs twenty dollars a boat


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter

What are you guys thinking. Are we going to be able to fish tomorrow 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mlspencer87

My vote would be no, I looked at the marina on my way to Steubenville yesterday and the water was almost up over the wall


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## c.stewart

Its up pretty high,topping the wall at Steubenville,and really swift.


----------



## Bad Bub

I think she's gonna need a week off........

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

Ok that sounds like a plan. If it starts to fall out I'll double check with you guys. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter

Going to cancel for tonight its still up and over the wall. See everybody next week


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter

Looks like we are good to go for Thursday let's get it going. See everyone down there at Steubenville ramp try to be there by at least ten till five. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

Good luck guys! River is looking good! I'll be the guy at Timet with my face pressed up against the fence watching the boats go by.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

Nice weather for a little bass busting 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

well? how'd it go? we saw you pull up on your first spot, but the current took you out of sight pretty quick...


----------



## c.stewart

My boat broke again,half mile up the river,something let loose no forward gear.Thanks to the guys that towed me back,hope you did well.taking it back to the mechanic Monday,the new gears and shaft are under warranty.


----------



## Bad Bub

c.stewart said:


> My boat broke again,half mile up the river,something let loose no forward gear.Thanks to the guys that towed me back,hope you did well.taking it back to the mechanic Monday,the new gears and shaft are under warranty.


Dude, that sucks! Hope they figure it out soon.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hudestack

What did it take to win. how many boats


----------



## Bad Bub

Just shy of 8lbs. This week. Big fish was 2 1/2. I believe around 12 boats.... rivergetter should have all the details. I didn't fish this week. This is based off of my report from the winner.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

B.t.w. still lots of limits being caught. Makes for a fun evening. Just wish those big girls would start showing up again....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c.stewart

Mechanic said the gears came apart,looked like junk.Company's covering all new gears,oil,parts,labor and shipping and handling.Having all 4 gears replaced,last time he only replaced 3.Hope to have it back next weekend.I did well as as rider in the BFL Northeast on the Potomac river,finished 5th.


----------



## jwm86_09

Have never fished a thursday nighter out of Steubenville. What time does it start? Whats entry fee? How many places paid out? Looking to get into it this week.


----------



## Bad Bub

c.stewart said:


> Mechanic said the gears came apart,looked like junk.Company's covering all new gears,oil,parts,labor and shipping and handling.Having all 4 gears replaced,last time he only replaced 3.Hope to have it back next weekend.I did well as as rider in the BFL Northeast on the Potomac river,finished 5th.


Good news then! Sucks to be sidelined though... good job at the Potomac! That place has been on the bucket list for a few years now...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

jwm86_09 said:


> Have never fished a thursday nighter out of Steubenville. What time does it start? Whats entry fee? How many places paid out? Looking to get into it this week.


5-9, $20.00 per boat. 5 fish limit. Number of places paid depends on the amount of boats that show. I believe they paid 3 places last week. Just show up and pay at the ramp. They do ask if you could have your boat in the water 15 min. Early to do so. It's a big help in getting it launched in time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

Thanks bub I was on afternoons this last week. Will be there this thurs. the number of boats are starting to pick up. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Thanks bub I was on afternoons this last week. Will be there this thurs. the number of boats are starting to pick up.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I should be back at them next week, afternoon again this week. Work is killing me!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021

Are these out of Steubenville marina? I'm new to bass tournament fishing and finally have a boat that I can fish out of , have fished plenty of cat tournaments but would really like to get into fishing bass tourneys. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c.stewart

Yes out of Steubenville Marina,5-9


----------



## Rivergetter

Nine pounds first place just under seven pounds for second and a 4.27 big bass. See everyone next week


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Nine pounds first place just under seven pounds for second and a 4.27 big bass. See everyone next week
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Niiccceeee!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hudestack

any results for thursday night tournament


----------



## Bad Bub

hudestack said:


> any results for thursday night tournament


I didn't make it. I'll see what I can dig up?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Less than 5lbs. To win... ouch! We need rain bad!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

First 4.71 second 4.07 and a big bass at 1.92. Lots of fish caught just there all short


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

We fishing tonight?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

You can get updated info at Facebook. Lock ten bassmasters. It will send me push notices to check it. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter

Bub how did you let my wife and brother beat you guys shame. She's lovein it though. . 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> You can get updated info at Facebook. Lock ten bassmasters. It will send me push notices to check it.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I'll be friending you tonight!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Bub how did you let my wife and brother beat you guys shame. She's lovein it though. .
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Oh man! They earned it today! I only caught 1 keeper and that was at 8:58. Nice fish too, but too little way too late. Just chucked him back in....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

Bump up for Thursday 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

